
Toilets of the World - PinkMilkshake
https://toilet-guru.com/
======
alister
Here’s a toilet puzzle for you: Why don’t toilets in Brazil flush as
efficiently as those in the United States and Canada? In Brazil it’s pretty
standard to have a waste paper basket beside the toilet for throwing away
toilet paper. Hotels and restaurants will have signs asking you to not flush
toilet paper. In the USA and Canada nobody worries about flushing toilet
paper.

The answer to this question is not obvious. Even luxurious toilets in
expensive hotels do not flush as nicely as in Canada/US. It’s not a cultural
or environmental thing to not flush toilet paper —- toilets really do get
clogged very easily and getting rid of the toilet paper might take multiple
flushes. I’ve seen Brazilian toilets that pass a lot of water per flush but
still don’t work well.

My current theories are that either Brazil uses narrower diameter drain pipes
or that they have a more elongated P-trap than in the US and Canada. Someday I
hope to run into a master plumber who’s worked in _both_ Brazil and North
America to tell me what the difference is.

EDIT: The Quora link below says that the same problem happens in Mexico
because the Y-fitting under the toilet doesn’t have graceful curves compared
to US fittings and/or the drain is not sufficiently vented, so the toilet
water flows slower. Both of these also sound like plausible theories.

~~~
seventhtiger
People don't realize how much maintenance sewers need. Technicians go
spelunking all the time to unclog. It is a massive cost and it's further
abused with things like "flushable" wipes which don't exist.

Throwing toilet paper in a basket and taking it through the garbage route is a
very sensible solution.

~~~
wastedhours
> Throwing toilet paper in a basket and taking it through the garbage route is
> a very sensible solution

Except most places I've been to and seen the practice have an open basket,
I've never seen any soiled toilet paper in them and not entirely sure I'd like
to...

~~~
BeeOnRope
Everyone who lives there knows the trick of folding the paper such that the
poopy part isn't exposed.

------
pella
# OpenStreetMap query toilets - mini tutorial for data science people :

\- go [https://overpass-turbo.eu](https://overpass-turbo.eu) ( OSM Overpass
query service )

\- add "Wizard" query: "amenity=toilets in Berlin" \+ press "build and run
query"

\- check the results on the map: [https://overpass-
turbo.eu/s/L0m](https://overpass-turbo.eu/s/L0m)

\- "export" \--> "download/copy as GeoJSON"

# OpenStreetMap toilets - Geographical distribution

[https://taginfo.openstreetmap.org/tags/?key=amenity&value=to...](https://taginfo.openstreetmap.org/tags/?key=amenity&value=toilets#map)

# OpenStreetMap toilets docs:

[https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Tag:amenity%3Dtoilets](https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Tag:amenity%3Dtoilets)

~~~
canada_dry
Pardon the interruption... I've been scratching my head over a similar query.
What if you want to get OSM/OVERPASS to show all toilets within 1km of a
navigation route (i.e. 1km from any point along the path). Is this even
possible?

~~~
pella
probably yes.

see "examples" (
[https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Overpass_API/Overpass_AP...](https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Overpass_API/Overpass_API_by_Example)
) and search for "around" key

or "around" documentation:
[https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Overpass_API/Overpass_QL...](https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Overpass_API/Overpass_QL#Relative_to_other_elements_.28around.29)

------
supr_strudl
Oh, this belongs here - Slavoj Žižek on toilets
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzXPyCY7jbs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzXPyCY7jbs)

~~~
theandrewbailey
I clicked on the 'Germany' link, expecting to see a Zizek toilet, but was
disappointed.

------
miguelmota
The toilet snorkel could save your life

[https://toilet-guru.com/snorkel.php](https://toilet-guru.com/snorkel.php)

~~~
52-6F-62
Ah yes...

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJaCjWldRyg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJaCjWldRyg)

------
kwanbix
I honestly don't understand how people can live without bidets.

~~~
samhh
I agree, and I grew up in a country where they're very rare (UK) and still
don't have one.

I love holidaying in Europe. Bidets, bidets everywhere.

~~~
ciupicri
UK is part of Europe.

~~~
samhh
Mainland Europe. Come on, it was obvious what I meant.

~~~
anoncake
Were in Europe are bidets common? I've never seen one in Germany.

------
DarkContinent
An entire article about Chinese toilets, and no mention of four star toilets
(or three star, or one star).

I am so disappointed.

[https://www.tour-beijing.com/blog/china-travel/plan-china-
tr...](https://www.tour-beijing.com/blog/china-travel/plan-china-trip/how-to-
use-the-toilets-in-china/attachment/4-star-rated-toilet-issured-by-beijing-
tourism-administration)

~~~
canada_dry
When I was in Beijing I sought out western toilets.

Near the Olympic park there's a Starbucks that I figured was a sure bet. There
was even the familiar toilet picture on the door!

Nope... it was a squat hole. Psych!

------
userbinator
Toilets, along with a few other plumbing fixtures, have a "UI" that has not
changed much for over a century. While the details may be different, I doubt
anyone wouldn't know how to use this toilet if they were suddenly transported
back in time to the 1920s:

[https://www.flickr.com/photos/cbustapeck/3067417509](https://www.flickr.com/photos/cbustapeck/3067417509)

The bathtub or sink would equally be unlikely to puzzle, and remain very
familiar. Yet in the software industry, it seems very common to drastically
alter the UI in a timescale of only a few years to even months, confusing
basically the entire userbase. As software becomes more ubiquitous and relied
upon, one wonders if it will ever attain the same levels of UX stability that
many other inventions have gained over the years.

~~~
flukus
Dual flush systems on the other hand are horribly non standardized an
inconsistent:
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=dual+flush+buttons&kp=1&iar=images...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=dual+flush+buttons&kp=1&iar=images&iax=images&ia=images)

On some you press the big section for the big flush, on others you have to
press the big and small, sometimes the half flush is the bigger "default"
button and others can be confusing with nested levels of depressions to mark
them. Throw in no directional standard like the half flush being on the left
and the whole things one big (pardon the pun) crap shoot.

~~~
switch007
The most annoying, as you said, is the hidden, third flush (the one that uses
all the water): press and hold the big button.

------
11235813213455
Sadly, it's terrible to use some clean tap water for processing poo, it uses a
lot of energy and resources to clean that water afterwards.

Dry toilets/compost make a lot more sense

~~~
nsajko
Composting human fecal matter seems like a very bad idea hygienically, because
of parasites (flatworms, roundworms, protozoa, etc.).

~~~
cco
It is not a bad idea per se, just harder to do vs. non-human waste composting.
Temperatures have to be more tightly regulated and obviously the handling of
the raw waste carries an increased risk for workers but it is not working with
dynamite levels of risk, it is relatively safe.

~~~
nsajko
You seem to be more knowledgeable on the matter than me, do you know how long
parasitic worm eggs or protozoan cysts need to compost in the worst case
before ceasing to be viable?

------
Bla2e
I still prefer the Indian commode toilet instead of the Western one due to the
ease in clearing my stomach!

------
ArtDev
Here in Japan, I found a new button at a convenient store restroom labeled
"toilet sound".

~~~
PinkMilkshake
They are used to mask the sound of you doing business. Some play music and
some play the sound of running water. I personally don't care for that
particular feature, but Japan produces the best toilets in the world. If I
ever own a home, I'll import a top of the line Toto.

------
Keverw
haha, I been watching travel videos and was thinking about toilets in
different countries. Was thinking of making a site like this, as kinda more of
a joke but also interesting.

I think squatting down to potty just seems different and nasty. Plus elder
people and people with disabilities a challenge too probably for them. Seen
something that somewhere in China some place have like stalls with a trough
running though you squat over. So you are squatting to take a poop while
someone else's waste is going under you. Better not fall!

Didn't know some places had porcelain toilets with the seats removed. Then
some places in the world don't use toilet paper, but their left hand and
water.

Didn't know Japan had squat toilets too, I always envisioned the high tech
ones being everywhere. I think Japan has the coolest toilets though out of any
place, seems like a product Apple would of designed.

Also something that surprised me in Europe they have toilets you pay to use,
which I guess encourages them to be cleaner... but someone from the US used to
free bathrooms at pretty much any retail store.

I want to travel the world someday when the money is there, and one of the
things that is discouraging. Plus being a super picky eater. But want to go
see the pyramids, great wall of China and stuff you've always seen on TV. I
know there's some world cruises, even some advertising as a circumnavigation
cruise of the earth so probably be more of my style of travel. Board a huge
boat somewhere in the US, and spend half a year non stop seeing things and
then back. No long flights, delays, limited new food choices, etc.

~~~
asark
> Plus being a super picky eater

Took deliberate effort (training, even) but I got over this. I can't eat just
anything (nothing with bones I'm expected to crunch on, or a clear face,
please—I can do [love, even!] fish skin-on and could probably manage with the
head on too but I won't _eat_ the head, ya know?) but I can eat all kinds of
"weird crap" that sure, lots of Americans will eat, but many (most in some
cases?) think is super-gross. Calamari, those little whole octopi, all kinds
of sushi including some of the weirder ones, most any stinky cheese, beef
marrow. Just about whatever. Haven't done bugs yet but could _probably_
manage. And that's just the notable stuff I'm up to, go back far enough and I
wouldn't eat most "normal" food either!

What I basically do is just shut off the part of my brain that was judging
stuff as it went in my mouth. Probably people are picky for all kinds of
reasons, but in my case, it was that. I was _really_ picky. Now, I'm fine, but
I still have to consciously repress it when trying some new things (if it's
good, and most things are, it's much easier to have it again). Possibly some
time working on Stoic non-judging helped make this easier, dunno.

It seems to be much easier when I'm out of my ordinary surroundings. With one
or more other people, out at a restaurant, while traveling is ideal, though
any of those helps. I don't prepare "weird" food myself for a first try,
though I will prepare most "normal" things that I used to not be able to
eat—was _very_ picky, I'm telling you.

Still not sold on Mexican food of the smothered-in-melty-cheese variety, or
pretty much any casserole, but I reckon I've earned a couple quirks so I'm not
worried about getting over those. I'm never gonna be a big-hunk-of-oven-roast-
or-crockpotted-meat fan like big hams or thanksgiving turkey, I've decided,
though I can make myself eat it to be polite (couldn't before).

~~~
Keverw
yeah, I'm not a fan of seafood.

Was watching some travel videos, not sure if what's available or just their
tastes. I know some people love to try tons of new foods too as part of the
experience.

Knowing me I'd probably go halfway around the globe and visit McDonald's for
some McNuggets. I know Egypt has them. but I wonder about the language barrier
when ordering too... I think in some touristy areas though at least one worker
would know some English as a pretty common language.

But I guess at the end of the day get back to your ship with your room, same
toilet, etc. However, I wonder if world cruises change up their menu as they
sail or if the buffet would always have similar food... I'd think a cruise
leaving America and returning for half a year would probably still serve up
some American styled food while in China for example... but I think they might
also offer some more local styled dishes.

Maybe someday if I get lucky in tech as those types of cruises cost about the
price of a new luxury car. I know through a half a year cruise, probably a lot
of Visas and I think you need a yellow fever vaccine depending on the ports.
but I guess if you have that kind of money to go on one, probably someone to
advice you. But I've never been a cruise anyways, so probably go on a few ones
around the Caribbean, Bahamas, Mexico as that is pretty common from the US.
Also interested in an Alaska, Canadian New England ones first to see how I
like them... and then if going on a world cruise check out the same line on a
shorter cruise once or twice before committing to something that huge. Be like
a once in a lifetime experience though. There's even some that go to
Antarctica. Mediterranean ones in Europe. Also seen some that go around
Washington State, Oregon and California too.

Always been interested in cruises and traveling more though, but feel like
it'd be the perfect style of travel. I think if I hit it big I'd probably just
sail full time for a few years, then RV across the US. Be an interesting
alternative lifestyle. I know my family is against this idea though, but I
think it's because people judge small little snippets of what they see on TV.
Sure bad parts of Mexico and crime, but I think if you stick to touristy areas
and be careful you'd be alright. So much fear mongering on television.

Speaking of television. I remember when the travel channel used to actually be
about travel. Now it's just back to back marathons of ghost hunting shows it
seems.

~~~
rawrfml
I did a lot of travelling in Europe earlier in the year, and had McDonald's in
a lot of different cities in different countries. What really helped were the
automatic digital kiosks that you can just order from (without talking to a
cashier). They had the official languages of the country, plus always English
as an option so you'd always be able to use the machine. You get assigned a
number and then just wait for your number to pop up - no conversation at all
except a little thank you when you pick up your food.

I'm also really interested in renting an RV and just driving across the US.
Seems like a relaxed way to travel.

------
hycaria
I dream of trying these
[https://www.trone.paris/en](https://www.trone.paris/en)

------
drak0n1c
Interesting tidbit - in Ancient Greece shops and traders collected human and
animal urine as it has ammonium salts, essential for scouring and cleaning
wool.

[https://toilet-guru.com/pompeii.php](https://toilet-guru.com/pompeii.php)

~~~
KozmoNau7
Aged urine or "chamber lye" was also used for cleaning clothes (as a soak
before washing with soap) until detergents took over.

------
yboris
Very related: Toilets around the world:

Dollar Street (by GapMinder.org)

[https://www.gapminder.org/dollar-
street/matrix?thing=Toilets](https://www.gapminder.org/dollar-
street/matrix?thing=Toilets)

------
chrischen
The China section is missing the “trough in the ground” squatting toilets. A
single trough has water flowing in it washing everyone's poops down the stalls
and you can see it all under you as you squat.

------
geordieboozer
I run a photo blog of pub toilets (UK based) which may be of interest:
[https://www.pubtoilets.co.uk/](https://www.pubtoilets.co.uk/)

~~~
ntzm
These are all a lot cleaner than my locals hahaha

------
timthorn
The cubicles aren't really covered by the website, but I'm always struck by
how little privacy is afforded by the dividing walls in toilets in the USA.

~~~
klez
I've never visited the US, so I'm curious about what you mean. Is it the fact
that they are thin and have nothing above and under? Because that's how they
are here in Italy as well, at least in certain train stations, on highways and
other high usage places.

~~~
codeulike
_I 've never visited the US, so I'm curious about what you mean._

The vertical gap between the floor and where the cubicle wall starts is huge.
Like, knee height. So weird.

~~~
hvs
Knee height? I live in the US and have never seen this. I would say closer to
ankle height.

~~~
montypythonxxx
i think the train station in Newark, NJ has them. Something about people ODing
on the floor and no one finding out.

~~~
perfectstorm
I wonder why ODing is not a problem in rest of the world. If I were to guess
it's to save money and not becuase they were concerned about some random dude
ODing.

~~~
asark
Not sure about the super-high gap ones, but I'd bet the normal-gap (mid shin,
maybe?) ones make cleaning a lot easier. A semi-permanent pre-fab wall
especially is probably gonna have a lot of gross little nooks & crannies at
floor level. Also means you don't need to match the walls to the room height,
which probably makes them a lot cheaper.

I mean, imagine mopping one of those rooms. Bet you'd immediately be glad the
partitions didn't reach the floor.

~~~
cvuls
either way, you need to scrub the floors, unfortunately!

source: i am a cleaner.

------
guidedlight
So many toilets, and it completely misses the Dual Flush Toilet used
universally in Australia & New Zealand.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_flush_toilet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_flush_toilet)

Here's a video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryIQYYogQ8A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryIQYYogQ8A)

~~~
RandallBrown
Dual flush toilets are extremely common in the united states. I haven't seen a
toilet installed in the last 5+ years that isn't dual flush.

That said, the Australian style flush is pretty different than most of the
toilets I see in the US. I was in a hotel in Boulder CO and thought my toilet
flushed pretty weird, so I googled the brand (Caroma) and fell into a rabbit
hole of toilet information.

The one in that hotel regularly required two flushes to clear my waste, so I'm
not sure I really buy the advantages of the Australian style vs the siphon
flush I'm used too.

~~~
Keverw
I've heard of Dual flush toilets, but never seen any in real life. Maybe more
common in places with a drought or bigger cities.

I've seen a bunch with sensors that automatically flush though, I've figured
that's the most common in commercial spaces.

------
nickjj
Reminds me of what the 2600 magazine did with payphones.

The back cover of every issue would have a few payphones from a various
country / city.

Here's a full list:
[https://www.2600.com/payphones](https://www.2600.com/payphones)

------
codeulike
Related: Twin Your Toilet with another one somewhere in the world

[https://www.toilettwinning.org/latrine/1/](https://www.toilettwinning.org/latrine/1/)

------
piceas
For Aussie loo info see the Australian National Public Toilet Map

[https://toiletmap.gov.au/](https://toiletmap.gov.au/)

------
magic_beans
As an American with ulcerative colitis, bar bathrooms in the UK were a
blessing. I wish the US would improve its toilet situation.

~~~
unixhero
What's a bar bathroom and what is special about it in the UK?

~~~
magic_beans
Bar bathrooms are bathrooms in bars. In the US (NYC), they are usually
disgusting. In the UK they were always clean and private.

------
subpixel
The texts on this site are so search-engine-optimized one might be tempted to
refer to it as an SEO toilet.

------
pier25
It looks more modern, but this website has some late 90s Geocities feels.

------
vhsim
Website by George Costanza.

~~~
klez
I doubt it's the character from Seinfeld, so should this name ring a bell or
is it just you found the name funny?

~~~
icebraining
I think it is the character from Seinfeld:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYVBRQ7t46g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYVBRQ7t46g)

